# Gli utenti che non sopportate proprio.



## Principessa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fate una bella lista degli utenti di questo forum che non sopportate proprio, con relative motivazioni.

Si, insomma, che vi stanno proprio sulle balle!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

JB, cazzo.


----------



## gas (21 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fate una bella lista degli utenti di questo forum che non sopportate proprio, con relative motivazioni.
> 
> Si, insomma, che vi stanno proprio sulle balle!


vedi che se poni quesiti di questo genere la cicogna si incazza  :smile:


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> JB, cazzo.


ti stai sul cazzo da solo?
era ovvio...dopo tanto ciarprame,
arriva la risoluzione.
però non essere cosi severo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fate una bella lista degli utenti di questo forum che non sopportate proprio, con relative motivazioni.
> 
> Si, insomma, che vi stanno proprio sulle balle!



Vuoi far chiudere il forum proprio adesso che dobbiamo 'comprarlo'????

Neanche sotto tortura lo direi. Basta metterli in ignore, io solo maschietti, non tutti certamente, alcuni.

JB  lo adoro. Merito di Marlon.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Non sopporto davvero proprio nessuno. 
Ti pare che farei una cordata di vil denaro -guadagnato e non rubato, però- per salvare 'sto posto?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sopporto davvero proprio nessuno.
> Ti pare che farei una cordata di vil denaro -guadagnato e non rubato, però- per salvare 'sto posto?


Eh, ma tu non a caso mica stai tanto bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fate una bella lista degli utenti di questo forum che non sopportate proprio, con relative motivazioni.
> 
> Si, insomma, che vi stanno proprio sulle balle!


Quanto tempo avete per legger la mia lista ? :mrgreen: in generale nessuno... Però a momenti sono disponibile a mandare a quel paese chiunque


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma tu non a caso mica stai tanto bene.


Ok.

Mi annoio a morte a leggere miss acacia, perché usa troppi punti di sospensione, interrogativi, esclamativi (meno) e alla fine per dire cosa? Però lei come lei mi piace, è diverso.

Mi annoio a morte a leggere Sole, perché mi sembra una lezione.

Mi annoio a morte a leggere Brunetta, ma le voglio bene, perché ha le tette grosse, e io amo le tette grosse, mi fanno fiducia.

Mi annoio a morte dei siparietti sul cazzo di Ultimo, oscuro, Lui. Non so il siciliano e non mi impegno a leggerlo, perché non è scritto da Rabarbaro.

Detesto i post in cui la gente si abbraccia e si sbaciucchia in pubblico!

E sono la prima che ha risposto a questo post. Perché problemi non ne ho, JB.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Mi annoio a morte a leggere miss acacia, perché usa troppi punti di sospensione, interrogativi, esclamativi (meno) e alla fine per dire cosa? Però lei come lei mi piace, è diverso.
> 
> ...


finalmente si affilano le armi!!!!

io ti dirò...odio a morte tutti i post degli auguri di compleanno,
odiosi fino alla morte.
 come quelli sui parenti cari o in procinto di esser defunti...
e anche i convenevoli sule presunte malattie,
come in fondo quelli del Natale e della Santa Pasqua.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sopporto davvero proprio nessuno.
> Ti pare che farei una cordata di vil denaro -guadagnato e non rubato, però- per salvare 'sto posto?



Perchè no?  

Io che grazie al cielo ho molto tempo da perdere, cosa che adoro, ci passo volentieri il tempo, e in più ci sono affezionata, poi non si parla di molto, il costo di una cena e una bottiglia di Ferrari, poi ognuno è libero di fare quello che desidera e spendere i soldi che guadagna come crede.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> finalmente si affilano le armi!!!!
> 
> io ti dirò...odio a morte tutti i post degli auguri di compleanno,
> odiosi fino alla morte.
> ...


Daje! Io odio i post(s) di traditi e traditori!


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

più che altro, vado a stagioni ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, vado a stagioni ...
> 
> sienne


che stagione c'hai?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

*3 thread uguali*

Mi irritano (moderatamente) i post in cui si attacca la persona invece dell'opinione.
Però JB mi fa quasi sempre ridere anche quando dà dello svantaggiato. Cerco ancora di capire perché.
Sarò svantaggiata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che stagione c'hai?



Ciao

quando sono "bollente" ... salto. So chi evitare, 
perché mi conosco e il dito scatta ... esagero
un po', lo so ...  ... 

Ora ho la stagione ... non farmi incavolare ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje! Io odio i post(s) di traditi e traditori!



praticamente odi il forum...


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2014)

A me non sta sulle balle nessuno.
Troppa fatica. Divido mentalmente tra inferiori e normali.


Buongiorno mondo.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

Credo ci siano aspetti positivi e negativi in ciascuno di noi. Non so essere manicheo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo ci siano aspetti positivi e negativi in ciascuno di noi. Non so essere manicheo


Ma nemmeno io, peraltro siamo in forum , nel virtuale, se dovesse prendermi male perché non sopporto qualcuno qui magari eviterei di entrare ma insomma dovrei conoscerle direttamente le persone per avere opinioni precise su ognuno.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fate una bella lista degli utenti di questo forum che non sopportate proprio, con relative motivazioni.
> 
> Si, insomma, che vi stanno proprio sulle balle!



Mi stanno sul cazzo tutte quelle persone che puntualmente usano termini che nella realtà risulterebbero inappropriati, tutte quelle persone che puntualmente citano frasi di chicchessia per alla fine non dire un cazzo, tutte quelle persone che avendo il potere di filosofeggiare citare ecc ne fanno un uso letteralmente sbagliato in un contesto dove leggendo mi gratto i coglioni e ringrazio Dio di non essere così come loro. Si salva soltanto la mia sorellina Sbri, ma si sa.... lei è anche contadina.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stanno sul cazzo tutte quelle persone che puntualmente usano termini che nella realtà risulterebbero inappropriati, tutte quelle persone che puntualmente citano frasi di chicchessia per alla fine non dire un cazzo, tutte quelle persone che avendo il potere di filosofeggiare citare ecc ne fanno un uso letteralmente sbagliato in un contesto dove leggendo mi gratto i coglioni e ringrazio Dio di non essere così come loro. Si salva soltanto la mia sorellina Sbri, ma si sa.... lei è anche contadina.


Perché questa avversione per chi si diletta ad argomentare in maniera non pedestre, Cla? Io credo che si debba rispettare chi e' come noi quanto chi non lo è' se questi a sua volta rispetta me. Forma e apparenza a parte. O sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché questa avversione per chi si diletta ad argomentare in maniera non pedestre, Cla? Io credo che si debba rispettare chi e' come noi quanto chi non lo è' se questi a sua volta rispetta me. Forma e apparenza a parte. O sbaglio?


ho citato sbri... ma sicuramente scordo persone, ad esempio te.

L'avversione sta appunto nell'avere la capacità di scrivere dando alla lettera oltre la sostanza anche quella componente colta fatta di citazioni e varie, quando invece spessissimo rimane solo la citazione senza sostanza, e io in questi casi visto la capacità che hanno li giudico perchè non hanno scusanti. 

E a me il troppo egocentrismo fasullo bieco e senza senso in un forum, come questo dettato su questi parametri mi da fastidio. ma ti ricordo che sono l'ignorante del forum, quindi diventa scontato da parte mia scrivere quello sopra.



Ci sono dei treddì aperti su alcuni arogomenti tipo la musica ecc dove io non scrivo, ma leggo e sorrido e godo tutto quello che viene ben scritto con citazioni ecc. In quel caso vi amo, ma solo in quel caso, perchè li, in quei treddì deve essere così.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2014)

Na cifra de gente.....


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi piacciono gli insulti. Di qualsiasi genere siano. Per il resto va bene tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2014)

Old Persa
Old Asudem
Old Angelo del male:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Minerva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La idra dalle cento teste detta Alex Merdel...

Oscuro, ma solo perchè insulta la gente
e scrive di una sessualità da ragazzino brufoloso delle medie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

DImenticavo

AMoremio
quella proprio non l'ho mai potuta soffrire.
Proprio a pelle...


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*Bello*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Old Persa
> Old Asudem
> Old Angelo del male:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Bello mio io ti sto sulle palle per ben altri motivi....e tu sai di cosa parlo.Tu hai smesso di starmi sulle palle invece,sei solo un uomo molto malato,e sono serio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello mio io ti sto sulle palle per ben altri motivi....e tu sai di cosa parlo.Tu hai smesso di starmi sulle palle invece,sei solo un uomo molto malato,e sono serio.


Vedo che ora sei passato ad una nuova ossessione.
GLi altri sono malati.

Non scherziamo con le malattie.

Possono capitare a chiunque e in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*Poi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Old Persa
> Old Asudem
> Old Angelo del male:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Insulto la gente?insulto te,spider,ed erutteo.....un pò come tanti no?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedo che ora sei passato ad una nuova ossessione.
> GLi altri sono malati.
> 
> Non scherziamo con le malattie.
> ...


E chi scherza,tu non stai bene fidati,non stai bene con la testa!


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao Cla,

tu ti sopporti? 

Provo a spiegarmi, da una parte sostieni di essere l'ignorante e colui che non sa scrivere,
nello stesso fiato d'aria, mandi a rileggere se non ti si è capito, come intendi tu e fai notare,
quando ci sono delle pecche ... e comunichi su più piani, cioè a volte dici una cosa, 
ma ne intendi un'altra ... e fai di continuo riferimenti, di chi sa ha capito ... 
Faresti prima a scrivere in morse ultimese ...  ...



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (22 Febbraio 2014)

Il thread giusto per stemperare gli animi e vecchie ruggini :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il thread giusto per stemperare gli animi e vecchie ruggini :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


c'era troppa calma........ :rotfl:..... e non tutti ci si rivedono. :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (22 Febbraio 2014)

A volte non sopporto il conte quando, a modo suo, offende Roma e il Sud. Mi dà fastidio, lo trovo molto chiuso, in contrasto con la troppa apertura mentale che ha su altri fronti. 

Non sopporto Brunetta quando, a volte, è piuttosto pesante. Ha un senso dell'umorismo che non mi piace. Mi ricorda il compagno normanno di mia madre, che più tenta di sminuire gli altri, in buona fede, più ride. Da solo però. 
 

Non sopporto Lui, a volte, perché cazzeggia solo e quasi mai parla di cose serie. Giusto le ricette, che sono sicuramente un contributo prezioso. 
Per il resto, 3d aperti e chiusi a cavolo e più o meno sempre le stesse battute.

Non faccio altri nomi perché non voglio attirare l'attenzione di chi proprio non sopporto mai, utenti di cui nemmeno sentirei la mancanza.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Febbraio 2014)

Absit iniuria verbis ma con tutto il rispetto per Fantastica secondo il mio modestissimo parere questa tipologia di post porta inevitabilmente alla polemica e al rancore e francamente non capisco perché lei che è' persona così attenta e sensibile si lasci tentare dal proporli.


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'era troppa calma........ :rotfl:..... e non tutti ci si rivedono. :mrgreen:


Infatti. 

Lo salviamo o lo chiudiamo?

Io dico che come la tv anche il forum si puo' leggere usando il telecomando ed eliminando chi non si vuole leggere o saltare quando non se ne ha interesse.

Se usassimo tutti la buona educazione nel rispondere sarebbe un forum splendido. Anche perche'  tutti quei 'baciami il ' non fanno ne ridere ne scandizzare visto che persino nei tg e in parlamento hanno sdoganato anche la parola pompino.

Faremmo piu'  'notizia' con attenzione ed educazione  verso tutti se altrettanto educati.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cla,
> 
> tu ti sopporti?
> 
> ...



si sienne, mi sono stancato di scrivere in utimese, vedrai. 

per la risposta alla tua domanda leggiti cosa scrissi a H7


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli insulti. Di qualsiasi genere siano. Per il resto va bene tutto.


Ho letto dopo.:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Lo salviamo o lo chiudiamo?
> 
> ...


quoto, approvo, etc :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il thread giusto per stemperare gli animi e vecchie ruggini :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Soprattutto per stemperare gli animi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'era troppa calma........ :rotfl:..... e non tutti ci si rivedono. :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sciocco


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Non c'è nessuno che io non sopporti di default; salto però a pié pari svariati 3D (specie ora che non ho molto tempo) ed alcune baruffe, sempre degli stessi. Trovo in genere idioti l'insulto e la volgarità, da qualsiasi parte provengano, ma qualificano chi li scrive, non gli oggetti del loro discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2014)

Leggo tutti, non uso l'ignore. Se non l'ho usato con Daniele o Sterminator credo che non lo useró mai con nessuno.
Qualcuno che non sopporto c'é ma lo leggo comunque.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché questa avversione per chi si diletta ad argomentare in maniera non pedestre, Cla? Io credo che si debba rispettare chi e' come noi quanto chi non lo è' se questi a sua volta rispetta me. Forma e apparenza a parte. O sbaglio?


Carissimo, sei in errore. Questo treddì NON l'ho aperto io. Io ne ho aperto uno sulla LETTURA, non sulle persone, cosa che non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente di fare. Se ho risposto a questo treddì è solo perché sono stata provocata personalmente da qualcuno che mi ha scritto che "sto messa male" o qualcosa del genere. Forse ho sbagliato a rispondere alla provocazione, ma altre cadute non me le imputo proprio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Carissimo, sei in errore. Questo treddì NON l'ho aperto io. Io ne ho aperto uno sulla LETTURA, non sulle persone, cosa che non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente di fare. Se ho risposto a questo treddì è solo perché sono stata provocata personalmente da qualcuno che mi ha scritto che "sto messa male" o qualcosa del genere. Forse ho sbagliato a rispondere alla provocazione, ma altre cadute non me le imputo proprio.


ups, vedi che succede ad essere disattente? Io ho risposto perché credevo lo avessi aperto tu. In effetti anche a me è sembrata una caduta di stile, ma ho pensato "beh, avrà i suoi motivi" :singleeye:. 
La prossima volta farò più attenzione


----------



## @lex (22 Febbraio 2014)

mah, di quelli nuovi lei, perché in fondo è una stronza.
mah, di quelli vecchi lei, perché anche in fondo è una stronza
mah, di quelli nuovi quello lì, perché in fondo è uno stronzo
mah, di quelli vecchi quello lì, perché anche in fondo è uno stronzo


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ho citato sbri... ma sicuramente scordo persone, ad esempio te.
> 
> L'avversione sta appunto nell'avere la capacità di scrivere dando alla lettera oltre la sostanza anche quella componente colta fatta di citazioni e varie, quando invece spessissimo rimane solo la citazione senza sostanza, e io in questi casi visto la capacità che hanno li giudico perchè non hanno scusanti.
> 
> ...



Ciao Cla,

aiutami a capire ... 

sapere scrivere e avere qualcosa da dire, sono due cose molto differenti. 
Un pensiero, una riflessione ... non centra tanto con la capacità linguistica. 
Perciò mi chiedo, "visto la capacità", di quale capacità parli esattamente?
E anche se avessero la capacità, oltre a quella linguistica ... perché parli 
che non hanno scusanti? Scusanti di che cosa? Non vi è nessun obbligo,
di dover esprimere chi sa che cosa ... qua si leggono di fesserie, sorry,
ma anche altro e abbiamo la capacità di selezionare. 

Quello che non capisco è, che è un modo di rappresentarsi. E con ciò
non si fa male a nessuno. Se qualcuno sente questa necessità, ok, 
tanto un vero ragionamento non può avere luogo, se non vi è nulla da dire. 
Cioè, una volta commentata la citazione - e si sa, che è di qualcuno altro - 
il tutto muore lì. Punto. Perciò non capisco dove stia il problema. 
Si presentano così ... e per come ci si presenta, così ci si qualifica. 
A te, cosa viene a mancare? ... 



sienne


----------



## Principessa (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Absit iniuria verbis ma con tutto il rispetto per Fantastica secondo il mio modestissimo parere questa tipologia di post porta inevitabilmente alla polemica e al rancore e francamente non capisco perché lei che è' persona così attenta e sensibile si lasci tentare dal proporli.


Le antipatie e il rancore ci sono e ci saranno sempre, indipendentemente da questo 3d. 
Ognuno può usarlo come crede. O per litigare inutilmente, o per risolvere certi
conflitti
Non sta a me decidere questo.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ups, vedi che succede ad essere disattente? Io ho risposto perché credevo lo avessi aperto tu. In effetti anche a me è sembrata una caduta di stile, ma ho pensato "beh, avrà i suoi motivi" :singleeye:.
> La prossima volta farò più attenzione


Mi associo al pensiero di Anna e faccio pubblica ammenda scusandomi con Fantastica !!!


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Le antipatie e il rancore ci sono e ci saranno sempre, indipendentemente da questo 3d.
> Ognuno può usarlo come crede. O per litigare inutilmente, o per risolvere certi
> conflitti
> Non sta a me decidere questo.


Ciao non sta a te decidere e' vero.
Ma dare fuoco o meno alle polveri però sta a ciascuno di noi.
Questa tipologia di post e' benzina sul fuoco che cova. Magari senza saperlo ma lo è' . Che poi il mondo sia pieno di antipatia risentimento odio ecc non si discute: ma perché contribuire anche noi stessi?


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao non sta a te decidere e' vero.
> Ma dare fuoco o meno alle polveri però sta a ciascuno di noi.
> Questa tipologia di post e' benzina sul fuoco che cova. Magari senza saperlo ma lo è' . Che poi il mondo sia pieno di antipatia risentimento odio ecc non si discute: ma perché contribuire anche noi stessi?


Vedo che hai già molte reputazioni:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao non sta a te decidere e' vero.
> Ma dare fuoco o meno alle polveri però sta a ciascuno di noi.
> Questa tipologia di post e' benzina sul fuoco che cova. Magari senza saperlo ma lo è' . Che poi il mondo sia pieno di antipatia risentimento odio ecc non si discute: ma perché contribuire anche noi stessi?


Buongiorno uomo saggio


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno uomo saggio


Buongiorno Bacio Perugina


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vedo che hai già molte reputazioni:up:


Ciao.
Tengo a precisare che non ho nulla davvero contro Principessa vorrei solo che la nuova filosofia della imminente nuova gestione fosse molto attenta a smussare gli angoli e a rasserenare gli animi. E' il mio augurio


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao non sta a te decidere e' vero.
> Ma dare fuoco o meno alle polveri però sta a ciascuno di noi.
> Questa tipologia di post e' benzina sul fuoco che cova. Magari senza saperlo ma lo è' . Che poi il mondo sia pieno di antipatia risentimento odio ecc non si discute: ma perché contribuire anche noi stessi?



perchè secondo me ci sono persone troppo attaccate al forum, già parlare di fuoco benzina risentimento e odio per me è eccessivo, il troppo stroppia, si sa


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Tengo a precisare che non ho nulla davvero contro Principessa vorrei solo che la nuova filosofia della imminente nuova gestione fosse molto attenta a smussare gli angoli e a rasserenare gli animi. E' il mio augurio


Il tuo tono augurale si percepisce esattamente come tu precisi, e come sempre accompagnato dal godibile garbo che ti contraddistingue. Mi associo, anche perché in un momento di belligeranza un paio di persone consigliate da me a frequentare il forum si sono affacciate e :unhappy: dice che era un far west. Però era solo un momento di belligeranza e di non addomesticamento di pensieri selvatici (Bion).


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno Bacio Perugina


WOOW:kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il tuo tono augurale si percepisce esattamente come tu precisi, e come sempre accompagnato dal godibile garbo che ti contraddistingue. Mi associo, anche perché in un momento di belligeranza un paio di persone consigliate da me a frequentare il forum si sono affacciate e :unhappy: dice che era un far west. Però era solo un momento di belligeranza e di non addomesticamento di pensieri selvatici (Bion).


Magari possono ritentare


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il tuo tono augurale si percepisce esattamente come tu precisi, e come sempre accompagnato dal godibile garbo che ti contraddistingue. Mi associo, anche perché in un momento di belligeranza un paio di persone consigliate da me a frequentare il forum si sono affacciate e :unhappy: dice che era un far west. Però era solo un momento di belligeranza e di non addomesticamento di pensieri selvatici (Bion).



ma non volevano sapere da quale manicomio eravamo scappati?:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi sienne mi stai dando conferma. Te ne rendi conto che hai scritto la stessa cosa che ho scritto io? Con delle eccezioni. tu parli di nessun obbligo, che non fanno male a nessuno. Io invece no, penso il contrario, forse perchè siamo in forum di tradimento? Capisci l'importanza del forum in questione?
> Ma non ci sono problemi, figurati, io ho risposto a chi ha fatto una domanda, posso vero? Chiaramente a me non viene a mancare nulla, adesso. Ma non prima.
> 
> Forse tu hai risposto alla domanda del 3D o mi sbaglio? E forse io ho letto. Vogliamo andare a commentare?
> ...



Ciao Cla,

vedi, la differenza sta, che ti da fastidio e ti suscita avversione,
a me no, perché a volte, chi legge ha proprio bisogno di ciò. 
Non lo sappiamo, non siamo noi il metro di misura ... 
E siamo in tanti ... basta dare un contrappeso, se lo si ritiene necessario. 
Sempre parlando di affermazioni vuote ... non di offese o cose così. 

Buona domenica. 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non volevano sapere da quale manicomio eravamo scappati?:mrgreen:


Si', e questo rivelava un certo interesse!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Tengo a precisare che non ho nulla davvero contro Principessa vorrei solo che la nuova filosofia della imminente nuova gestione fosse molto attenta a smussare gli angoli e a rasserenare gli animi. E' il mio augurio


Non credo debba essere prerogativa loro, come non lo era di quibbel, né aspettativa da parte nostra.Sarebbe una funzione da moderatore, figura che qui sopra non è contemplata
Buongiorno hell7


----------



## Ultimo (23 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cla,
> 
> vedi, la differenza sta, che ti da fastidio e ti suscita avversione,
> a me no, perché a volte, chi legge ha proprio bisogno di ciò.
> ...



Abbiamo una misura diversa dell'importanza del forum, punto. Abbiamo una misura diversa dell'importanza che diamo agli utenti nuovi, punto. Abbiamo una misura diversa su quando si va a periodi, io non vado a periodo confermando il post primo che scrissi. 

Le tue risposte alle mie sono soltanto una tua versione che io leggo ma che nulla centrano con la mia risposta che rimane valida in quanto mia. Punto. :rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao non sta a te decidere e' vero.
> Ma dare fuoco o meno alle polveri però sta a ciascuno di noi.
> Questa tipologia di post e' benzina sul fuoco che cova. Magari senza saperlo ma lo è' . Che poi il mondo sia pieno di antipatia risentimento odio ecc non si discute: ma perché contribuire anche noi stessi?


Forse esageri un po', non credo ci sia tutto sto fuoco che cova, qui.


----------



## Principessa (23 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo debba essere prerogativa loro, come non lo era di quibbel, né aspettativa da parte nostra.Sarebbe una funzione da moderatore, figura che qui sopra non è contemplata
> Buongiorno hell7


Quoto. 
Il forum credo lo lasceranno così com'è, per fortuna.


----------



## sienne (23 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo una misura diversa dell'importanza del forum, punto. Abbiamo una misura diversa dell'importanza che diamo agli utenti nuovi, punto. Abbiamo una misura diversa su quando si va a periodi, io non vado a periodo confermando il post primo che scrissi.
> 
> Le tue risposte alle mie sono soltanto una tua versione che io leggo ma che nulla centrano con la mia risposta che rimane valida in quanto mia. Punto. :rotfl:



Ciao Cla,

ti rendi conto, delle conclusioni che tiri? E in base a quali parametri?
Fai tutto tu. Stabilisci tu. OK ... Non ho risposto, ho posto domande,
alle quali, non sono giunte delle risposte ... Ma va bene così. 

Certo che rimangono valide ... almeno per uno ... per Ultimo ... :rotfl:
Come tutte le cavolate che si leggono ... valide, per chi li scrive ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Forse esageri un po', non credo ci sia tutto sto fuoco che cova, qui.


Spero tu abbia ragione. Negli ultimi due anni qualche scenetta da delirio mi pare di ricordarla ....


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo debba essere prerogativa loro, come non lo era di quibbel, né aspettativa da parte nostra.Sarebbe una funzione da moderatore, figura che qui sopra non è contemplata
> Buongiorno hell7


Però Quibbel qualche provvedimento a tutela dell'interesse del forum lo ha dovuto prendere e non sempre con scelte condivise mi pare


----------



## Fantastica (23 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia ragione. Negli ultimi due anni qualche scenetta da delirio mi pare di ricordarla ....


Le scenette di delirio sono opera di utenti che io e te, giunti qui dopo una storia che non ci appartiene -e per fortuna! mi pare di capire- non abbiamo idea da dove provengano né, oso sperare, ce ne frega qualcosa da dove provengano. 
Le altre scenette di delirio sono siparietti quasi comici, estremamente poveri, che somigliano alle liti dei bimbi quando rivendicano primati di vittoria o possessi esclusivi di giocattoli. Insomma, cosucce da sorvolare o su cui sorridere come "madre sovra figlio deliro" come scrive il poeta.
Insomma, nulla di serio, Hell!


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le scenette di delirio sono opera di utenti che io e te, giunti qui dopo una storia che non ci appartiene -e per fortuna! mi pare di capire- non abbiamo idea da dove provengano né, oso sperare, ce ne frega qualcosa da dove provengano.
> Le altre scenette di delirio sono siparietti quasi comici, estremamente poveri, che somigliano alle liti dei bimbi quando rivendicano primati di vittoria o possessi esclusivi di giocattoli. Insomma, cosucce da sorvolare o su cui sorridere come *"madre sovra figlio deliro"* come scrive il poeta.
> Insomma, nulla di serio, Hell!


 Chi poeta e dove lo dice? Sono curiosa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Chi poeta e dove lo dice? Sono curiosa.


hm, certamente la Commedia. Ma non chiedermi dove 

Edit: sbirciato nell'Enciclopedia Dantesca, è Par., I, vv. 97 e ss.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, certamente la Commedia. Ma non chiedermi dove
> 
> Edit: sbirciato nell'Enciclopedia Dantesca, è Par., I, vv. 97 e ss.


il termine indica l'atteggiamento di Beatrice verso D. o il modo in cui ella gli appare: Pg XXX 79 Così la madre al figlio par superba [" spietata "], / com'ella parve a me; Pd I 102 ella... / li occhi drizzò ver' me con quel sembiante / che madre fa sovra figlio deliro, e XXII 4
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/madre_(Enciclopedia_Dantesca)/


----------



## Buscopann (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le scenette di delirio sono opera di utenti che io e te, giunti qui dopo una storia che non ci appartiene -e per fortuna! mi pare di capire- non abbiamo idea da dove provengano né, oso sperare, ce ne frega qualcosa da dove provengano.
> *Le altre scenette di delirio sono siparietti quasi comici, estremamente poveri, che somigliano alle liti dei bimbi quando rivendicano primati di vittoria o possessi esclusivi di giocattoli. Insomma, cosucce da sorvolare *o su cui sorridere come "madre sovra figlio deliro" come scrive il poeta.
> Insomma, nulla di serio, Hell!


Non è stato sempre così. Nel Forum si intrecciano anche vite reali e questo luogo è stato anche una piazza dove si cercava di ferire alcuni utenti rendendo pubblici i cavoli loro.
Per fortuna non è accaduto spesso. Ma è successo e succederà ancora. Thread come questo possono essere abbastanza pericolosi proprio per questo motivo. In questo momento però si vive un periodo di pace e fortunatamente non si vede in giro tanta gente che vuole imbracciare nuovamente il fucile.

Buscopann


----------



## Innominata (23 Febbraio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *AnnaBlume* 				 hm, certamente la Commedia. Ma non chiedermi dove 

 Edit: sbirciato nell'Enciclopedia Dantesca, è Par., I, vv. 97 e ss.


Brunetta ha detto:


> il termine indica l'atteggiamento di Beatrice verso D. o il modo in cui ella gli appare: Pg XXX 79 Così la madre al figlio par superba [" spietata "], / com'ella parve a me; Pd I 102 ella... / li occhi drizzò ver' me con quel sembiante / che madre fa sovra figlio deliro, e XXII 4
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/madre_(Enciclopedia_Dantesca)/


Grazie, ragazze! Quindi più o meno una faccia così:blu:, o così :angelo::inlove:?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è stato sempre così. Nel Forum si intrecciano anche vite reali e questo luogo è stato anche una piazza dove si cercava di ferire alcuni utenti rendendo pubblici i cavoli loro.
> Per fortuna non è accaduto spesso. Ma è successo e succederà ancora. Thread come questo possono essere abbastanza pericolosi proprio per questo motivo. In questo momento però si vive un periodo di pace e fortunatamente non si vede in giro tanta gente che vuole imbracciare nuovamente il fucile.
> 
> Buscopann


Vatti a fidare :singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (23 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è stato sempre così. Nel Forum si intrecciano anche vite reali e questo luogo è stato anche una piazza dove si cercava di ferire alcuni utenti rendendo pubblici i cavoli loro.
> *Per fortuna non è accaduto spesso. Ma è successo e succederà ancora. Thread come questo possono essere abbastanza pericolosi proprio per questo motivo.* In questo momento però si vive un periodo di pace e fortunatamente non si vede in giro tanta gente che vuole imbracciare nuovamente il fucile.
> 
> Buscopann


Non è "pericoloso", è talmente alla luce del sole che sarebbe imbarazzante per chiunque "cedere" e mettersi a litigare proprio in questo 3d.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è stato sempre così. *Nel Forum si intrecciano anche vite reali e questo luogo è stato anche una piazza dove si cercava di ferire alcuni utenti rendendo pubblici i cavoli loro.*
> Per fortuna non è accaduto spesso. Ma è successo e succederà ancora. Thread come questo possono essere abbastanza pericolosi proprio per questo motivo. In questo momento però si vive un periodo di pace e fortunatamente non si vede in giro tanta gente che vuole imbracciare nuovamente il fucile.
> 
> Buscopann


Non soltanto per ferirli. Anche per fare da cassa di risonanza a quello che succedeva nella vita reale. Nel bene e nel male. E mi scuso (per l'ennesima volta) per esserne stata, ingenuamente, una delle protagoniste. Prometto che non succederà mai più. Per quanto concerne me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

*Boh*

... per quello che mi riguarda, quelli che non mi sopportano lo possono scrivere tranquillamente. Mi piacerebbe che motivassero. A volte si hanno atteggiamenti sbagliati anche inavvertitamente, a volte... si è degli stronzi e non ce ne accorgiamo. Sono sempre spunti per riflettere... ovviamente in modo proporzionale alla considerazione che si ha per chi ci muove una critica.


Questo per dire che Erutteo si può risparmiare di scrivere


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... *per quello che mi riguarda, quelli che non mi sopportano lo possono scrivere tranquillamente.* Mi piacerebbe che motivassero. A volte si hanno atteggiamenti sbagliati anche inavvertitamente, a volte... si è degli stronzi e non ce ne accorgiamo. Sono sempre spunti per riflettere... ovviamente in modo proporzionale alla considerazione che si ha per chi ci muove una critica.
> 
> 
> Questo per dire che Erutteo si può risparmiare di scrivere


Però la domanda era un'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però la domanda era un'altra.


ho anche risposto, in fondo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho anche risposto, in fondo


Bè no. D'altra parte, non che si sia da stupirsene.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo sicuramente, Perplesso per ovvi motivi, H7 perchè è troppo fuori luogo, Farfalla perchè non me la da più, Sbriciolata a causa delle sue POLPETTE, Gas puzza, Oscuro per il cazzo enorme (l'invidia che volete farci), Minerva è esagaratamente snob, Simy perchè amica di oscuro e Romanista, Annablume in quanto ha la puzzetta sotto il naso (si vede dall'avatar), Fiammetta perchè non ha voluto dirmi il perchè del nick, tebe anziana e spettorata, Wolf per la minchioneria, Buscopan per le cause e gli effetti, Innominata perchè non saprei come chiamarla, Rabarbaro per i denti gialli,  gli altri perchè non li ricordo o quasi ed anche perchè mi sono rotto le palle ad elencarli uno per uno. 

Dimentico uno, ci pensavo ma m'è sfuggito,non mi sovviene, sarà così ininfluente, c'è o non c'è è la stessa cosa penso, mha (3)


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. D'altra parte, non che si sia da stupirsene.



non si capisce un cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo sicuramente, Perplesso per ovvi motivi, H7 perchè è troppo fuori luogo, Farfalla perchè non me la da più, Sbriciolata a causa delle sue POLPETTE, Gas puzza, Oscuro per il cazzo enorme (l'invidia che volete farci), Minerva è esagaratamente snob, Simy perchè amica di oscuro e Romanista, Annablume in quanto ha la puzzetta sotto il naso (si vede dall'avatar), Fiammetta perchè non ha voluto dirmi il perchè del nick, tebe anziana e spettorata, Wolf per la minchioneria,  Buscopan per le cause e gli effetti,  Innominata perchè non saprei come chiamarla, tutti gli altri escluso perchè non li ricordo o quasi ed anche perchè mi sono rotto le palle ad elencarli uno per uno.
> 
> Dimentico uno*MDA*, ci pensavo ma m'è sfuggito,non mi sovviene, sarà così ininfluente, c'è o non c'è è la stessa cosa penso, mha (3)



TìHO CORREGGIUTO E FATTOCCCCI PENSARE


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> non si capisce un cazzo.


Hai ragione.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


 2 volte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. D'altra parte, non che *si sia da stupirsene*.


ma se tu guardandovicivisi leggessi in fondo vicivisi legge un nikkio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

non ripetere pliss.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se tu guardandovicivisi leggessi in fondo vicivisi legge un nikkio.


Ho capito, ma così è come sparare sulla Croce Rossa. Così non vale su. E' come se dicessi che di tutta l'umanità, presente e passata, alla peggio ti sono stati vagamente sul cazzo giusto Attila ed Hitler. Ma giusto un po', manco tanto. Ah, e Pol Pot.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma così è come sparare sulla Croce Rossa. Così non vale su. E' come se dicessi che di tutta l'umanità, presente e passata, alla peggio ti sono stati vagamente sul cazzo giusto Attila ed Hitler. Ma giusto un po', manco tanto. Ah, e Pol Pot.



Ma al posto di rompere la minchia, scrivi tu a chi deve fare antipatia a sbri, fai prima cretino. Tutto io devo insegnarti. mah. 

Se stai coglioglieneggiando o broccolando fai finta di nulla, e che non capisco mai quando sei serio.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se stai coglioglieneggiando o broccolando fai finta di nulla, e che non capisco mai quando sei serio.


vedo con piacere che avete fatto pace. il bacio l'avete scambiato?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vedo con piacere che avete fatto pace. il bacio l'avete scambiato?




conosci già le misure?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo sicuramente, Perplesso per ovvi motivi, H7 perchè è troppo fuori luogo, Farfalla perchè non me la da più, Sbriciolata a causa delle sue POLPETTE, Gas puzza, Oscuro per il cazzo enorme (l'invidia che volete farci), Minerva è esagaratamente snob, Simy perchè amica di oscuro e Romanista, Annablume in quanto ha la puzzetta sotto il naso (si vede udall'avatar), Fiammetta perchè non ha voluto dirmi il perchè del nick, tebe anziana e spettorata, Wolf per la minchioneria, Buscopan per le cause e gli effetti, Innominata perchè non saprei come chiamarla, Rabarbaro per i denti gialli,  gli altri perchè non li ricordo o quasi ed anche perchè mi sono rotto le palle ad elencarli uno per uno.
> 
> Dimentico uno, ci pensavo ma m'è sfuggito,non mi sovviene, sarà così ininfluente, c'è o non c'è è la stessa cosa penso, mha (3)


Io veramente te l'ho spiegato almeno 3 volte... Anzi scritto... Voto 2 :l'alunno non si applica abbastanza.. L'alternativa sarebbe una prova pratica ma sei certo ne usciresti vivo..? Fiamma sono mica zuccherino :carneval:


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io veramente te l'ho spiegato almeno 3 volte... Anzi scritto... :carneval:


hai le prove di quello che asserisci?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma così è come sparare sulla Croce Rossa. Così non vale su. E' come se dicessi che di tutta l'umanità, presente e passata, alla peggio ti sono stati vagamente sul cazzo giusto Attila ed Hitler. Ma giusto un po', manco tanto. Ah, e Pol Pot.


ma c'è scritto quelli che non sopportate proprio.
Quelli che ti fanno venire l'orticaria inevitabilmente.
Ah, poi c'è clistereo, peretteo, quella roba lì... no aspè, con quale nick è entrato l'ultima volta? 
Comunque lui.
E saltuariamente the coso(non mi ricordo come si scrive) quando fa il Briatore de noartri, come ebbi modo di spiegargli, ma perlopiù non è che io non sopporti proprio, alla peggio salto certi post.
Ah ma tu pensavi di essere sulla mia lista nera?
No, tu delle volte mi fai scendere la catena ma è diverso, per non sopportare qualcuno intendo che vorrei proprio non vederlo più qui e non è il tuo caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma c'è scritto quelli che non sopportate proprio.
> Quelli che ti fanno venire l'orticaria inevitabilmente.
> Ah, poi c'è clistereo, peretteo, quella roba lì... no aspè, con quale nick è entrato l'ultima volta?
> Comunque lui.
> ...


Ma chi, The Cheater? Comunque non è che penso d'essere sulla tua lista nera, che lo so come mi vedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, *The Cheater*? Comunque non è che penso d'essere sulla tua lista nera, che lo so come mi vedi.


Esatto. Ma mica è un mistero. Io le cose le dico sempre in faccia e in chiaro. Quelle che posso dire senza coinvolgere altre cose o persone.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma mica è un mistero. *Io le cose le dico sempre in faccia e in chiaro.* Quelle che posso dire senza coinvolgere altre cose o persone.


Eh, insomma. Che poi se ci limitavamo ad aspettare qualcuno che dietro tua richiesta si fosse fatto avanti per scrivere e descrivere quanto e come gli stavi sul cazzo, diventava una roba tipo l'aspettando Godot degli sfigati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma c'è scritto quelli che non sopportate proprio.
> Quelli che ti fanno venire l'orticaria inevitabilmente.
> Ah, poi c'è clistereo, peretteo, quella roba lì... no aspè, con quale nick è entrato l'ultima volta?
> Comunque lui.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma dai, è una persona carinissima sbri


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma dai, è una persona carinissima sbri


ma per carità, io non lo conosco e non lo metto in dubbio. Parliamo di nick che scrivono qui, in base a quello che si legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma dai, è una persona carinissima sbri


Senti: mo' non è che siccome avete pomiciato ad un concerto dei Dream Theater tenendovi per mano durante un assolo particolarmente sentito di Petrucci vuol dire che non sia un povero minchione ultraconvintissimo.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

certo che ci vuole grande capacità nel coglionare le persone e riuscire a farsi dire ciò che si vuole, magari per far si chè succeda qualcosa di spiacevole e provarne gusto. 

a buon intenditore 3


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, insomma. Che poi se ci limitavamo ad aspettare qualcuno che dietro tua richiesta si fosse fatto avanti per scrivere e descrivere quanto e come gli stavi sul cazzo, diventava una roba tipo l'aspettando Godot degli sfigati.


oddio sai che ho dovuto leggere due volte per capire?
Ma non sarà mica importante a chi sto sulle balle io!
Io l'ho scritto solo perchè sembrava che fosse una roba gravissima se qualcuno lo dichiarava.
Non possiamo essere simpatici a tutti... anzi, già il fatto di stare sulle balle è meglio di non suscitare alcuna reazione, in questo contesto.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... anzi, già il fatto di stare sulle balle è meglio di non suscitare alcuna reazione, in questo contesto.


.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio sai che ho dovuto leggere due volte per capire?
> *Ma non sarà mica importante a chi sto sulle balle io!
> *Io l'ho scritto solo perchè sembrava che fosse una roba gravissima se qualcuno lo dichiarava.
> Non possiamo essere simpatici a tutti... anzi, già il fatto di stare sulle balle è meglio di non suscitare alcuna reazione, in questo contesto.


Infatti no, è di gran lunga più "importante" chi sta sulle palle a te. Solo che, per carità, tocca tirartelo via con le tenaglie. Vabbè. W la figa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio sai che ho dovuto leggere due volte per capire?
> Ma non sarà mica importante a chi sto sulle balle io!
> Io l'ho scritto solo perchè sembrava che fosse una roba gravissima se qualcuno lo dichiarava.
> Non possiamo essere simpatici a tutti... anzi, già il fatto di stare sulle balle è meglio di non suscitare alcuna reazione, in questo contesto.


in qualsiasi contesto. ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> .


Non capisco se condividi, ti stupisci o dissenti.
Baciami, sciocco!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Oddio... magari sbaglio eh, ma ho l'impressione che l'unico a non essere coglione qua dentro è il micione, il lotharone cioè. sarà che avrà avuto la mitica lettera via MP? :singleeye:


PS MDA non pervenuto.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco se condividi, ti stupisci o dissenti.
> Baciami, sciocco!


condivido.

ti bacio sciocchina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Infatti no, è di gran lunga più "importante" chi sta sulle palle a te*. Solo che, per carità, tocca tirartelo via con le tenaglie. Vabbè. W la figa.


ma anche no. Que viva siempre.


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti no, è di gran lunga più "importante" chi sta sulle palle a te.


ma che cazzo te ne fotte di saperlo.

pensa a quanti stai sulle palle tu, che non sempre è cosa piacevole.

con rispetto parlando.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma anche no.* Que viva siempre.



A parte che, in linea di massimo è SI, ma nel caso specifico del thread era che una voleva sapere chi ti (A TE) sta eventualmente sul cazzo, dei presenti (intendo segli utenti del forum). Per il resto, tutto quello che ho da dire al riguardo è:


----------



## Lui (24 Febbraio 2014)

si ma spontaneamente, non sotto interrogatorio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> si ma spontaneamente, non sotto interrogatorio.



scusa, se poi comincia col papello di 5 o 6 righe e ti fa un culo così, lo metti in firma ?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non capisco se condividi, ti stupisci o dissenti.
> Baciami, sciocco!


Sbri hai presente l'mp con le cose che non devi fare?
Ecco aggiungici baciare Lui


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri hai presente l'mp con le cose che non devi fare?
> Ecco aggiungici baciare Lui


è perchè non dovrebbe farlo?   se Sbriciolata è così affettuosa perchè reprimerla? 

PS: ovviamente per te la cosa NON vale


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri hai presente l'mp con le cose che non devi fare?
> Ecco aggiungici baciare Lui


prima mi vieti i pagamenti in natura, poi anche i baci.
Mi sento impossibilitata ad esprimermi liberamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è perchè non dovrebbe farlo?  se Sbriciolata è così affettuosa perchè reprimerla?
> 
> PS: ovviamente per te la cosa NON vale


ti rendi conto che questa donna mi manda MP con la lista delle cose che non posso fare qui?
Manco Torquemada.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *A parte che, in linea di massimo è SI*, ma nel caso specifico del thread era che una voleva sapere chi ti (A TE) sta eventualmente sul cazzo, dei presenti (intendo segli utenti del forum). Per il resto, tutto quello che ho da dire al riguardo è:


a domanda, degli interessati, io ho sempre risposto. Figurati a Simy che je frega sapere cosa penso dell'utente Y, per dire. O a Farfalla. Anzi, mi stupisce che lo voglia sapere tu.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che questa donna mi manda MP con la lista delle cose che non posso fare qui?
> Manco Torquemada.


dici che devo provvedere a punirla severamente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che devo provvedere a punirla severamente?


No no. Io pagamenti in natura non ne faccio più, polpette non ne regalo più, baci non ne chiedo più... e si risolve.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> hai le prove di quello che asserisci?


Mo te magno ... Si dovrei averle che non cancello nulla con calma le cerco e poi te le porto in Sicilia ...:mrgreen: Va bene gorilletto?!?!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a domanda, degli interessati, io ho sempre risposto. Figurati a Simy che je frega sapere cosa penso dell'utente Y, per dire. O a Farfalla. Anzi, mi stupisce che lo voglia sapere tu.


Ou, scusa: tu hai risposto ad un thread che chiede agli utenti lumi circa chi gli sta eventualmente sulle palle degli altri utenti con una roba che è tipo "io non scrivo chi mi sta sul cazzo però se sto sul cazzo a qualcuno scrivetelo con magari due righe di spiegazione", che è un po' come rispondere ad uno che ti chiede se hai sete che preferisci non rispondere ma se a qualcuno avanza dell'acqua la mettesse in un angolino, quello che dici tu, bendati e dopo aver fatto il giro tondo. Cioè: a me non è che frega nulla di chi ti sta sul cazzo (non so a Simy) però PORCA PUTTANA se ti chiedono qualcosa e rispondi, no? Altrimenti non scrivere nulla, fai prima. Oppure scrivi se qualcuno ti nomina, eventualmente. Ma non sta roba che se qualcuno ce l'ha con te alzi la mano da cogliona svantaggiata, oh. Mi fa fatica pure dovertelo spiegare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Febbraio 2014)

A me sta sul cazzo Farfalla. È una stronza maledetta. Mi prende sempre a calci in culo, non so perché abbia sta fissa...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho anche risposto, in fondo


In fondo si :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma per carità, io non lo conosco e non lo metto in dubbio. Parliamo di nick che scrivono qui, in base a quello che si legge.


Appunto
E a me The Cheater è sempre piaciuto moltissimo.

Ma capisco che possa risultare "insopportabile" no?

E' pure sempre un graziato...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi dei desso è papino superorgoglioso...

Non oso immaginare la gioia di quella famiglia
Dopo tanto penare finalmente la principessinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se tu guardandovicivisi leggessi in fondo vicivisi legge un nikkio.


:rotfl::rotfl:È tornata la marchesini ?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma così è come sparare sulla Croce Rossa. Così non vale su. E' come se dicessi che di tutta l'umanità, presente e passata, alla peggio ti sono stati vagamente sul cazzo giusto Attila ed Hitler. Ma giusto un po', manco tanto. Ah, e Pol Pot.


Quindi se io dico che qui sopporto tutti per osmosi mi stava simpatico pure adolfino bello? Non esageriamo eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, The Cheater? Comunque non è che penso d'essere sulla tua lista nera, che lo so come mi vedi.


Oddio ma che cominci ad avere dei problemi di autostima ?:singleeye: Piccolo lui su un bacetto :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi se io dico che qui sopporto tutti per osmosi mi stava simpatico pure adolfino bello? Non esageriamo eh :mrgreen:


No, è che fra tutti dire che ti sta sul cazzo giusto Eretteo è voler vincere facile. Ma facile facile.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio sai che ho dovuto leggere due volte per capire?
> Ma non sarà mica importante a chi sto sulle balle io!
> Io l'ho scritto solo perchè sembrava che fosse una roba gravissima se qualcuno lo dichiarava.
> Non possiamo essere simpatici a tutti... anzi, già il fatto di stare sulle balle è meglio di non suscitare alcuna reazione, in questo contesto.


Quoto l'ultimo capoverso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> .


Ma hai dubbi che siam ciechi?!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che fra tutti dire che ti sta sul cazzo giusto Eretteo è voler vincere facile. Ma facile facile.


Madonna mi stai a fa venire i sensi di colpa perché non intendo mandare a cagare nessuno qui :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (24 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

beh, è chiaro che non si è simpatici a tutti. 
E la mancanza di reazione, non esprime cosa sia
esattamente ... può essere tutto e nulla ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me sta sul cazzo Farfalla. È una stronza maledetta. Mi prende sempre a calci in culo, non so perché abbia sta fissa...


Perché te li meriti e te ne do anche pochi


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna mi stai a fa venire i sensi di colpa perché non intendo mandare a cagare nessuno qui :singleeye:


Mannò dai. La preghiera è luce, la bestemmia è tenebra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: mo' non è che siccome *avete pomiciato ad un concerto dei Dream Theater *tenendovi per mano durante un assolo particolarmente sentito di Petrucci vuol dire che non sia un povero minchione ultraconvintissimo.



ma non potevamo, c'era anche tuba  :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non potevamo, c'era anche tuba  :mrgreen:


Che magari si lamentava della poca etnicità della cosa.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2014)

A me un po scared ma non è un mistero.  Ma non mi sta sulle palle. Si fa troppe seghe mentali ed è melodrammatica.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> A me un po scared ma non è un mistero.  Ma non mi sta sulle palle. Si fa troppe seghe mentali ed è melodrammatica.


Lei.


----------



## Principessa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me sta sul cazzo Farfalla. È una stronza maledetta. Mi prende sempre a calci in culo, non so perché abbia sta fissa...


Ah ecco, dimenticavo, a volte mi sta sulle scatole Clementine Kruczynski perchè è troppo spesso musona e volgare, persino per i miei standard (e ce ne vuole...).


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2014)

Per me gli utenti sono tutti ampiamente sopportabili.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò dai. La preghiera è luce, la bestemmia è tenebra.


Si si scherza tu se poi  mi tocca andare dallo PISICOLOGO :carneval: per reprimere sti sensi di colpa :singleeye: mi toccherà odiare te :carneval: Supersimpa :carneval:


----------



## Principessa (24 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per me gli utenti sono tutti ampiamente sopportabili.


Tu sopporti persino Eretteo, non fai testo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei.


 Cattivo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per me gli utenti sono tutti ampiamente sopportabili.


Oohh ho trovato l'amichetto per andare dallo PISICOLOGO :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu sopporti persino Eretteo, non fai testo.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oohh ho trovato l'amichetto per andare dallo PISICOLOGO :mrgreen:



Questo forum è come una pallina antistress di 2 metri di diametro: dopo averlo letto se ne esce per forza più buoni!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questo forum è come una pallina antistress di 2 metri di diametro: dopo averlo letto se ne esce per forza più buoni!


Eeecccc'hai ragione rabby :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (24 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questo forum è come una pallina antistress di 2 metri di diametro: dopo averlo letto se ne esce per forza più buoni!


più che altro con l'autostima alle selle facendo il paragone fra te stesso e le persone patetiche e imbecilli che ivi scrivono


----------



## mic (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me non sta sulle balle nessuno.
> Troppa fatica. Divido mentalmente tra inferiori e normali.
> 
> 
> Buongiorno mondo.


Lista normali e lista inferiori, prego.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah ecco, dimenticavo, a volte mi sta sulle scatole Clementine Kruczynski perchè è troppo spesso musona e volgare, persino per i miei standard (e ce ne vuole...).


moi volgare? Ma se sono così fine... Forse ti sbagli con qualcun altro/a


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2014)

l'utente che proprio ora , non sopporto proprio ...
è l'utente Pinceton ...Contepinceton per l'esattezza...
perche mi telefona per dirmi che l 'utente Angioletto 
ha scritto che io sono l'utente che non sopporta proprio...
Io che adoro ,quell'angioletto ...corro tutta addolorata 
per prendere visione dello scritto e scopro che invece 
è un'altro ...
Giocandomi un'altra volta con i suoi tiri mancini...
ed io come un'allocca ci casco sempre ...
Per cui l'accendiamo e anzi colgo l'occasione per 
avvisare l'utenza di stare il più possibile alla larga 
da Pinceton ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> l'utente che proprio ora , non sopporto proprio ...
> è l'utente Pinceton ...Contepinceton per l'esattezza...
> perche mi telefona per dirmi che l 'utente Angioletto
> ha scritto che io sono l'utente che non sopporta proprio...
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmhhhh ha parlato miss sompatia...
avrò letto male no?
I fatti lo dimostrano...

Mi son confuso tra te e sbriciolata...

Capita eh?
Che guma...

E poi ti ho telefonato per dirti di lasciare riposare in pace tuo marito sul divano...
Che lui è un UOMO che lavora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, scusa: tu hai risposto ad un thread che chiede agli utenti lumi circa chi gli sta eventualmente sulle palle degli altri utenti con una roba che è tipo "io non scrivo chi mi sta sul cazzo però se sto sul cazzo a qualcuno scrivetelo con magari due righe di spiegazione", che è un po' come rispondere ad uno che ti chiede se hai sete che preferisci non rispondere ma se a qualcuno avanza dell'acqua la mettesse in un angolino, quello che dici tu, bendati e dopo aver fatto il giro tondo. Cioè: a me non è che frega nulla di chi ti sta sul cazzo (non so a Simy) però PORCA PUTTANA se ti chiedono qualcosa e rispondi, no? Altrimenti non scrivere nulla, fai prima. Oppure scrivi se qualcuno ti nomina, eventualmente. Ma non sta roba che se qualcuno ce l'ha con te alzi la mano da cogliona svantaggiata, oh. Mi fa fatica pure dovertelo spiegare.


ok, la prossima volta che scrivo un post in un 3d vedo di non andare fuori tema, prof....
... che pazienza che ci vuole, SOLO LA MIA PAZIENZA A SOPPORTARTI.
Stavo rispondendo alla polemica che si stava innescando sul come cosa perchè un 3d del genere poteva causare problemi in una congiuntura tanto delicata del forum istesso medesimo.
E ho appunto manifestato che a me non causava problemi se qualcuno scriveva che gli/le/loro stavo sulle balle.
Perchè non mi pare una cosa trascendentale, quelli che mi stanno sulle balle qui ne sono già perfettamente a conoscenza.
Capito? Devo ripetere? fare uno schema? 
Dopodichè sei arrivato tu a fare domande e dato che sono personcina ammodo E PAZIENTE, ho risposto.
Quindi fai tu adesso chi sia svantaggiato che si deve fare ripetere le cose 3 prima di capire.
Ma mica perchè non ci arrivi, eh?
Perchè ti ostini a volermi vedere in un modo e a travisare ogni cosa pur di darti ragione, pensa un po'.
Questo per dirti che già so che dirai che no, io volevo dire un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che ho scritto, giassò. Me ne farò one reason.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me sta sul cazzo Farfalla. È una stronza maledetta. Mi prende sempre a calci in culo, non so perché abbia sta fissa...


a me sta facendo il vuoto intorno, mi proibisce di giocare con i miei amichetti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, la prossima volta che scrivo un post in un 3d vedo di non andare fuori tema, prof....
> ... che pazienza che ci vuole, SOLO LA MIA PAZIENZA A SOPPORTARTI.
> Stavo rispondendo alla polemica che si stava innescando sul come cosa perchè un 3d del genere poteva causare problemi in una congiuntura tanto delicata del forum istesso medesimo.
> E ho appunto manifestato che a me non causava problemi se qualcuno scriveva che gli/le/loro stavo sulle balle.
> ...


Ovviamente tu. Ma comunque, bando a queste sterili ciance. Volevo informarti che il Micio tempo fa mi ha chiesto se (o meglio quando) sarei salito per una cena a quattre, moi, le conte, le chat et toi. Ho risposto che se fossi salito io ti sarebbe venuta l'ansia ed all'ultimo mollavi tutto e scappavi in Croazia su un pedalò. Così, tanto per dirtelo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

*ecchellollà*

poi si dice... 
Tutta colpa di JB, se non chiedeva, Voldemort non si palesava.
L'aveva detto Silente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente tu. Ma comunque, bando a queste sterili ciance. Volevo informarti che il Micio tempo fa mi ha chiesto se (o meglio quando) sarei salito per una cena a quattre, moi, le conte, le chat et toi. Ho risposto che se fossi salito io ti sarebbe venuta l'ansia ed all'ultimo mollavi tutto e scappavi in Croazia su un pedalò. Così, tanto per dirtelo.


ma non è mica vero, sai? perchè dovrei avere paura di te, patatone? Io e tre uomini? vuoi far morire d'invidia tutte?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, la prossima volta che scrivo un post in un 3d vedo di non andare fuori tema, prof....
> ... che pazienza che ci vuole, SOLO LA MIA PAZIENZA A SOPPORTARTI.
> Stavo rispondendo alla polemica che si stava innescando sul come cosa perchè un 3d del genere poteva causare problemi in una congiuntura tanto delicata del forum istesso medesimo.
> E ho appunto manifestato che a me non causava problemi se qualcuno scriveva che gli/le/loro stavo sulle balle.
> ...


Al "E PAZIENTE " ti ho immaginata con tutti gli artiglietti in bella vista e il pelo arruffato ...miao ... Mentre il topolino JB deglutiva incessantemente con il musetto sbalordito


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me sta facendo il vuoto intorno, mi proibisce di giocare con i miei amichetti.


C'è un errore di fondo. Scusa se mi permetto di fartelo notare.
SONO I MIEI AMICHETTI..


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi si dice...
> Tutta colpa di JB, se non chiedeva, Voldemort non si palesava.
> L'aveva detto Silente.


Ma che te frega? Che poi in realtà hai chiesto tu. E lui rispose.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è mica vero, sai? perchè dovrei avere paura di te, patatone? Io e tre uomini? vuoi far morire d'invidia tutte?


Ehm non son certissima di morir d'invidia :singleeye: Devo?!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è mica vero, sai? perchè dovrei avere paura di te, patatone? Io e tre uomini? vuoi far morire d'invidia tutte?


Io? Mannò è il Micio che chiede cene. Io boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm non son certissima di morir d'invidia :singleeye: Devo?!


Mannò, che devi morire di cosa? Tsk. W l'Umbria, W Perugia, W Terranuova Bracciolini!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, che devi morire di cosa? Tsk. W l'Umbria, W Perugia, W Terranuova Bracciolini!


Terranuova bracciolini?!:singleeye: In Umbria !:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Terranuova bracciolini?!:singleeye: In Umbria !:singleeye:


Porca puttana, mi lasciai trasposrtare dall'entusiasmo. Comunque siamo lì, più o meno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Terranuova bracciolini?!:singleeye: In Umbria !:singleeye:


L'Umbria come ti giri e diventa enorme. Basta distrarsi un attimo e ingloba pure Arezzo 

paura...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana, mi lasciai trasposrtare dall'entusiasmo. Comunque siamo lì, più o meno.


Comunque da noi si sta bene :mrgreen: Venite pure in Umbria :mrgreen: Che vi facciam la festa :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è un errore di fondo. Scusa se mi permetto di fartelo notare.
> SONO I MIEI AMICHETTI..


non essere possessiva


----------



## @lex (24 Febbraio 2014)

L'essere inutile ti nomina. Poi tu la nomini e l'essere inutile sottolinea il fatto che l'hai nominata.
L'intelligenza, questa sconosciuta


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> L'Umbria come ti giri e diventa enorme. Basta distrarsi un attimo e ingloba pure Arezzo
> 
> paura...


Elastica è


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non essere possessiva


Guarda che mi sa che pure tu sei un suo amichetto deve comunque non esser possessiva? :singleeye: Ti stai a incarta'


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque da noi si sta bene :mrgreen: Venite pure in Umbria :mrgreen: Che vi facciam la festa :rotfl:


_Messaggio pubblicitario a cura dell'Assessorato al turismo Regione Umbria aut. min. conc._


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Mannò è il Micio che chiede cene. Io boh.


Perchè io Lotharone e il Conte siamo tipi da balotta. Tu boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè io Lotharone e il Conte siamo tipi da balotta. Tu boh.


Ma dove vai tu che ti ritrovano poi a dormire accasciata sulla porta d'ingresso con la bavuccia alla bocca e le chiavi mezze infilate nella toppa alle sei di mattina, su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è un errore di fondo. Scusa se mi permetto di fartelo notare.
> SONO I MIEI AMICHETTI..


tutti tuoi, evè? mo vediamo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove vai tu che ti ritrovano poi a dormire accasciata sulla porta d'ingresso con la bavuccia alla bocca e le chiavi mezze infilate nella toppa alle sei di mattina, su.


Non credo, sai?


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che mi sa che pure tu sei un suo amichetto deve comunque non esser possessiva? :singleeye: Ti stai a incarta'


sono io che possiedo lei


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo, sai?


Allora non sei abbastanza da balotta (che cazzo di termine).


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non essere possessiva


Diglielo Perply. Per colpa sua non mangi i tortellini, SALLO.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono io che possiedo lei


Non esagerare :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora non sei abbastanza da balotta (che cazzo di termine).


balotta non sta per sbornia, ma... è intraducibile con una parola.
Fare la balotta vuol dire stare allegramente in compagnia ridendo e scherzando, nonchè mangiando e bevendo ma non necessariamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> balotta non sta per sbornia, ma... è intraducibile con una parola.
> Fare la balotta vuol dire stare allegramente in compagnia ridendo e scherzando, nonchè mangiando e bevendo ma non necessariamente.


Massì avevo inteso.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> _Messaggio pubblicitario a cura dell'Assessorato al turismo Regione Umbria aut. min. conc._


Embe' e certo .... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> balotta non sta per sbornia, ma... è intraducibile con una parola.
> Fare la balotta vuol dire stare allegramente in compagnia ridendo e scherzando, nonchè mangiando e bevendo ma non necessariamente.


Mi piace sta balotta ... Quando si va a balottare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi piace sta balotta ... Quando si va a balottare?:mrgreen:


Io per la balotta ci sono sempre. Vieni anche tu quando organizza Lothar? Ma dove ha scritto 'sta cosa? Mi organizza le serate e non mi informa, che fagiano.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io per la balotta ci sono sempre. Vieni anche tu quando organizza Lothar? Ma dove ha scritto 'sta cosa? Mi organizza le serate e non mi informa, che fagiano.


Se t'avesse informato preventivamente non avrebbe detto un cazzo, mica non lo so, poro Micio castrone fifone:

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/20160-durata?p=1280215&viewfull=1#post1280215


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se t'avesse informato preventivamente non avrebbe detto un cazzo, mica non lo so, poro Micio castrone fifone:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/20160-durata?p=1280215&viewfull=1#post1280215


che carino il Micio


----------



## Lui (25 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> SONO I MIEI AMICHETTI..


pensavo d'essere altro, sinceramente, ma 3 buono a sapersi!


----------



## gas (25 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è mica vero, sai? perchè dovrei avere paura di te, patatone? Io e tre uomini? vuoi far morire d'invidia tutte?


e chi sarebbe l'altro?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Chi non sopporto. L'utente più inutile della storia di tradimento.net : Sbriciolata


Le spicciano casa in molti in effetti.


----------

